
The UK's Conservative Party fill Facebook with Boris Johnson ads: 554 versions - cirrus-clouds
https://twitter.com/rowlsmanthorpe/status/1154153775541751810
======
cirrus-clouds
Related BBC News report:

 _Flurry of Boris Johnson adverts tested on Facebook:_

[https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49114147](https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49114147)

